

Adobe shows off Flash-to-HTML5 conversion tool.  - Mikecsi
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2010/10/adobe-shows-off-flash-to-html5-conversion-tool.ars

======
shib71
Articles like this make it seem that HTML5 aims to solve similar problems as
Flash. It is less clear that it is a better solution. The primary argument
against Flash is that in performs poorly, and the primary counter-argument is
that Flash developers are writing inefficient code. How will HTML5 stop that
from happening?

